
Bank of England Bludges on Bitcoin to Create a Cashless Society - positron4
http://www.newsbtc.com/2015/11/13/bank-of-england-bludges-on-bitcoin-to-create-a-cashless-society/
======
positron4
O Wise Ones here! Can/Will this happen?

"Instead, the Central Bank of England and international financial institutions
are proposing a side-chain like alternative blockchain networks, which either
co-exist with the Bitcoin network or operate independently with its own
security protocols and mining network, to grant certain level of control to
network administrators to restrict transactions and the settlement of assets."

